# $150 Heatpress!



## kimosogi (Dec 26, 2006)

Do you all think this might work as a heat press? 

Simplicity Quick Press with Clothes Shaver, SP100B - Wal-Mart


----------



## Moonie (Nov 17, 2006)

It might be good for ironing clothes but I don't think it can apply the pressure needed for transfers


----------



## joleneshaffer (Feb 2, 2007)

if you find out let me know, cause i was wondering the same thing...


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

kimosogi said:


> Do you all think this might work as a heat press?
> 
> Simplicity Quick Press with Clothes Shaver, SP100B - Wal-Mart


Don't waste your money. If you are serious about heat pressing save your money and buy the right tool for the job! After all, would you wash the dishes in your wasing machine? It might work but not suggested.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Not even close. You need heat that at lest goes up to 400 degrees and you need to be able to change the pressure depending on the shirt transfers you are using. Lou


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

My concern with this press is the volume that you would use it. This is designed to press a few items once a week or so. If you press 1000's of items in a month you may find it worn out in a few months.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

binki said:


> If you press 1000's of items in a month you may find it worn out in a few months.


I think that would be the least of your worries. *If* it was able to press that many items in that space of time, I think you'd be jumping for joy you managed to start with $150 and buy a good press outright from the profits.


----------



## rfbf (May 1, 2008)

Save your money and buy a Hix or Geo Knight.. those presses are solid


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

FEATURES


*Professional Creases *
Professional crisp creases are accomplished twice as fast because both sides of the garment are pressed at once.
*Padded *
Padded pressing surface protects buttons, delicate accessories and fasteners.
*Large Surface Area *
The Simplicity Quick Press Iron offers a 22" x 9" surface is 7 times larger than regular irons.
*Enormous Amount of Pressure *
Up to 100 pounds of pressure produces crisp, sharp creases and securely adheres fusible materials and heat transfers; also press several layers at one time; compare to 20 pounds of pressure available with your conventional iron.
*Large Amount of Room *
Ample room behind the ironing board makes it easy to press layers of sheeting and linens.
*Excellent Results for Any Project *
Multiple temperature settings for every pressing need from nylon to linen - excellent results for sewing, crafting and quilting projects.
*Safety Features *
Safety Features-automatic shut off and automatic safety alarm features turn off the electric power to the heater when the pressing plate has been left against the ironing board for more than 10 seconds or if the pressing plate is left in the open position without use after approximately 15 minutes. The heating ability is restored when the pressing plate is lowered or raised from its current position. 

*Energy Saving *
Simplicity quick Press use ranges between 1300 to 1350 watts. Most hand-held irons range between 1100 to 1300 watts.

*Delivers a Large Amount of Heat *
Heats up to 410 degrees; multiple temperature settings accommodates a variety of fabrics including cotton, wool, silk, linen, polyester, rayon and delicate fabrics such as velvet and sheers.

*Compact and Portable *
Compact and portable dry press with locking handle, weighs just over 20 pounds; measures 9 inches wide when closed for storage.

*Non-Stick *
Non-stick pressing cloth and variable temperature control for every pressing need from adhering appliques and heat transfers to quilting and crafting.

*Cover is Washable *
The non-stick cotton cover is washable. The pressing cushion can be used to shape tailored garments, pleats, gathers, and contoured areas such as sleeves, darts and yokes. 

*Ready Lights *
Power indicator & ready lights.

*Held Firmly in Place *
Rubber stoppers hold press firmly in place.

*Cord Storage *
Cord storage in press base 

*Versatile*
Can be used while sitting down or standing up


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Mad Scientist said:


> *Safety Features
> *Safety Features-*automatic shut off and automatic safety alarm features turn off the electric power to the heater when the pressing plate has been left against the ironing board for more than 10 seconds* or if the pressing plate is left in the open position without use after approximately 15 minutes. The heating ability is restored when the pressing plate is lowered or raised from its current position.


Um...this wouldn't work for most applications.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Nope it would not I have seen them on sites that say you can transfer with them but I would not try LOL.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

I was going to say "no way" but then I looked at this thing and I'm not so sure. I noticed that in the info David posted it specifically mentions heat transfers. Then I looked at the reviews on the Wal-Mart site. One review said:

"I am very happy with this product. I was looking for a heat press to do iron on transfers and I came across this press and decided to try it. I am glad that I did because this press works better that the commercial grade heat presses."

Obviously, I don't know anything about the legitimacy or accuracy of this comment, but it is interesting.

I also found it interesting that not one of the six reviews mentioned a single problem with the quality of the item. So I'm guessing it at least lives up to the quality standard expected of a consumer product.

Certainly this would not be comparable to a commercial press, but I wonder how it would stack up against a Hix Hobby Lite or Sunie or other low end or hobby type presses. At half the price, I'm tempted to go pick one up to give it a try. Considering the fact that it's advertised as being suitable for transfers, I think I could legitimately return it if the results weren't satisfactory.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Jeff lets us know if you do would like to know.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

Chani said:


> Um...this wouldn't work for most applications.


If you are pressing for 30 seconds, for example, I wonder how much the temperature would drop in the 20 seconds between the time it kicks off and the end of the pressing cycle? As long as you pre-heat the bottom platen, I don't think it would drop much. It's certainly not ideal, but it might work.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm a right tool for the job person. Plus, I'm very skeptical about advertisements. I own a 15x15 Mighty press. That $150.00 would be a nice start towards a real heat press. Might be a waste of money.
Mike


----------



## rmay635703 (Jun 26, 2008)

I've purchased older normal professional presses for less than $150 but if you want easy and new my guess is this would work OK for any transfer that is EASY to peel to begin with.

Most of the people at wall land are going to buy that press and then buy inkjet iron on transfer paper (the stuff where you use an actual iron) and it would peel easily.

Transfers that are challenging to peel sucessfully on a normal press (you know which ones they are) will probably be unworkable in a press of this type.

Not to mention the odd dimensions limit transfers to the "A" sizes including legal and if you could find it banner which would make for some odd size transfers if you want any bigger. Also if you wanted to attempt the 10+ second transfers you would need to lift the press up briefly and go back down after each interval, main thing is most of those transfers are bigger than 9" wide.

Looks like a good starter product though and perfect for many of the thicker, easy to peel inkjet/CLC transfers on the market

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

I just ordered one of these. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## bogie (Dec 24, 2007)

I could see it as being nice to have around for stuff like sleeves, etc... And remember - if you're pressing 100% cotton, it takes twice the time, because you gotta cook 'em first. If you have the electrical capability, two presses work very nicely side by side.


----------



## rmay635703 (Jun 26, 2008)

Are these the power on demand type? If so that would be a non issue, unless they loose heat to fast to operate continuous.



bogie said:


> I could see it as being nice to have around for stuff like sleeves, etc... And remember - if you're pressing 100% cotton, it takes twice the time, because you gotta cook 'em first. If you have the electrical capability, two presses work very nicely side by side.


----------



## jlgill (Mar 17, 2008)

It might be a nice press to use to figure out whether or not you want to pursue t-shirt making or if it's just a whim. You can get some Avery transfers while at Wal-Mart and see if you get the t-shirt bug. It's better than an iron.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

I received my press and finally got around to checking it out.

First, the instruction manual is horrible. Very little useful information, as you will see.

The press itself is _very_ light. Which is great for moving it around, but not so great for stability when pressing. It hops around a lot. It feels fairly solid, despite its light weight, but the movement of the handle is very rough. The difference between consumer and commercial quality is clear.

The box says that it will press with 100 pounds of pressure. No way. With just a T-shirt, I would guess that it's maybe 20 lbs of pressure at best. And there's no way to adjust the pressure on the machine. I stacked up 3 "T-Pad Its" and it got up to maybe 30 to 40 lbs. Maybe. And with anything thicker, it wouldn't close. If pressure were the only issue, it would probably be possible to adjust it through padding for most purposes.

But, of course, pressure is not the only issue. The temperature adjustment lists clothing types rather than actual temperatures. I started out setting it on the highest - linen - and in about 10 minutes it was up to 360 degrees. In the center. Temperature started dropping as you got within about 5 inches of either end. The last inch was 60 degrees cooler than the center. So for transfers, the useful are of the press is more like 12 X 9 rather than 22 X 9. 

Anyway, once it reached this peak temperature, it started beeping and the temperature started dropping. It's supposed to beep when it reaches the correct temperature. I foolishly assumed that it would eventually stop. It didn't. I pressed a shirt. Still beeping. I adjusted the temperature settings (the only adjustment available) and it kept beeping. For about 10 minutes. I turned it off for half an hour. Turned it back on and it was still beeping. Read the manual again. Found nothing. Still beeping.

Speaking of beeping, the press has no timer. That would be incredibly annoying to me if I were using it for production.

On the bright side, I did test how well it held its temperature when pressing for 30 beeping seconds. The temperature in the center of the press only dropped about 10 degrees.

Now even though this does not sound like much of a positive review, I am considering keeping it. (If I can stop the beeping.) I'm going to try using it on some vintage transfers. 

I have a huge box of 70's cold peel transfers. For the vast majority I only have a few of each design. So I need to be able to apply them on demand so that my one vintage Asteroids transfers will fit the person who wants to buy it.

I've thought about setting up a display at festivals, but lugging my press around is not too appealing. I have found most of these old cold peels to be very forgiving. So maybe the Simplicty press might work. Of course, since I'm not too confident in their durability, I would want to have at least 2 of them on hand. Probably 3. So that kinda negates the portability factor.

On second thought, I guess I will be returning it. "Right tool for the job" wins again.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

AustinJeff said:


> I received my press and finally got around to checking it out.
> 
> First, the instruction manual is horrible. Very little useful information, as you will see.
> 
> ...


Jeff, Lou here.. Listen if you have a harbor frieght Company near you (it is a lrge chain Tool Co. )get a IR laser heat gun for $25.00. I have one and it works great. I know where all my hot and cold spots are on my press.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Any major autoparts store carries IR thermometers too.


----------



## swaneejuggalo (Jun 8, 2008)

don't forget about RC stores have them too


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

Well, the press never stopped beeping. Apparently, it's a "feature," not a malfunction.

Since this press was advertised as being suitable for heat transfers and it clearly was not, I decided to return it. I boxed it back up and took it to my local Wal-Mart, as directed on the back of the receipt. At the return desk, I waited about 20 minutes behind a guy returning an entire shopping basket full of clothes!?! 

The clerk was a bit puzzled as my receipt was from Wal-Mart online, not a regular store receipt. Eventually she punched some stuff into the register and then said she would need the credit card I had used to pay for it so she could refund it back to the card. Only problem was that I had used a "virtual card" generated online for one-time use. I explained that I did not have the card, could not get it, and neither the Wal-Mart website nor the instructions on my receipt said anything about it being required. She said she would have to give it to me in store credit. Since I never shop at Wal-Mart, that would not work. I handed her my debit card and said, "Can't you put it on this?" She looked around -- it seemed like she was making sure no one was watching, but I'm not sure -- and ran the card without saying a word. The money was in my account the next day.


----------

